# finally bagged the b8 a4



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

hi all,god its ages since ive been on this ,went bmw for a while but had to go back vag,but audi this time and even though i said i never bag it after the mk5 golf i had,,,ah well,,**** happens i suppose lol 




































ive also got smart ride controller running on it too


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

That looks excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

Slamtastic said:


> That looks excellent. :thumbup:


 cheers mate, i was told by the supplier of the bags its the 1st b8 model one in ireland done so far apart from 1 hydraulic one so im well happy ha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

That looks soooo good


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

Car :thumbup: 
Car + Bags :thumbup: 
Those tailpipes :facepalm: (sorry not a fan, but to each there own) 

All around beautiful car :beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry...i HAD to... 
Love the car btw!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Sorry...i HAD to...
> Love the car btw!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

slawny091 said:


> Car :thumbup:
> Car + Bags :thumbup:
> Those tailpipes :facepalm: (sorry not a fan, but to each there own)
> 
> All around beautiful car :beer:


 cheers lad,tbh i agree with you on the exhausts,im gona change them,any ideas which set i should put on?


----------

